# * What progesterone levels are needed for MED FET? *



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, I hope someone can help me, i'm going   

I am being treated at the ARGC who measure progesterone levels in preparation for FET.  I was unable to go ahead with a natural FET last month as my progesterone was too low, so at the moment i'm on 3 x cyclogest (was 2 x) and may have to go on gestone...

Can anyone shed any light on: 

1) How high were your progesterone levels in the days running up to FET?  

2) WHAT ALL THIS IS ABOUT?.... We were told at our follow-up from our last fresh cycle that it may have failed due to progest being too high at the time of ET (it was 40) and effectively closing the door as the lining would be too firm - yet now they want it in the 70's I think and this will surely mean the same thing will happen?!  

Thanks for your help!

Mack xxx


----------



## farly (Oct 10, 2005)

I am not sure if this will help but I had a natural FET and my prog was 90 the day before the transfer...........GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING.


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Farly - many thanks for your reply!

That does make me feel better. Mine was 20 yesterday, but after a gestone jab has shot up to 114 today   I am worried this increase is too steep when i'd been told they hope for a *steady* increase. 114 doesn't sound too bad, but as i've got to have more gestone tonight, if it rises to 200-ish tomorrow - which is ET day now - this seems too high!?   

GOOD LUCK to you


----------

